# Gear Destruction Video!



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2012)

Ever want to just totally destroy some of your shtuff?











Don't worry...... nothing of value was harmed in the making of this video.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 20, 2012)

late 70's Chevy?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> late 70's Chevy?



Late model Ford.


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks fun!

Are you an ASU alum?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Looks fun!



It was.



MOREGONE said:


> Are you an ASU alum?



No.


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 31, 2012)

480 is the area code where ASU is and their mascot is Sparky. Assume you know this though... or else that is one big coincidence


----------



## Mully (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow ...you now have 3 monopods, nice job!


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had one of those "no name same design" tripods myself and had two or so others in the family and they all broke in exactly the same way you're did. I think the housing they use for the nut for the locking mechanism simply falls out of place if the screw is completely undone and thus it loses the ability to lock. And of course its all sealed plastic design so you can't get in there to fix it (without tearing it apart). 





PS with a name like Sparky I was expecting high voltage destruction


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> 480 is the area code where ASU is and their mascot is Sparky. Assume you know this though... or else that is one big coincidence



480, in my case, is for_ volts_.  

<------------See avatar.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

Overread said:


> I've had one of those "no name same design" tripods myself and had two or so others in the family and they all broke in exactly the same way you're did. I think the housing they use for the nut for the locking mechanism simply falls out of place if the screw is completely undone and thus it loses the ability to lock. And of course its all sealed plastic design so you can't get in there to fix it (without tearing it apart).



This one didn't 'come apart'.  It was broken.  Physically.







Overread said:


> PS with a name like Sparky I was expecting high voltage destruction



Your wish is my command.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2012)

Making a couple of Uber-Whatzit subjects?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Making a couple of Uber-Whatzit subjects?



No. I don't (err.... didn't) use that tripod for photography.  I have a couple Manfrottos for that.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Making a couple of Uber-Whatzit subjects?
> ...



Sorry, no - I meant the tiny pieces of stuff left over.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2012)

damn sparky...that looked like fun. very satisfying. 
we got a brand new tamron 55-200 lens that came with a pile of other stuff i picked up recently that we really don't need or plan on using...
i wonder if that would be as fun to run over as the tripod appeared to be.

Did you consider other methods of destruction before settling on the truck? if so, how did the decision process go?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Sorry, no - I meant the tiny pieces of stuff left over.



Straight into the trash can.





pixmedic said:


> ............Did you consider other methods of destruction before settling on the truck? if so, how did the decision process go?



I thought about bashing it with a sledge, as well as extending the legs and swinging them so the middle strikes my deck railing.  Then I got the idea from a remodeler I work with.  He had a rotary laser that wouldn't shut off and quit beeping.  So............






If you look close in the beginning seconds, you'll see this house in the background:







He then had the audacity to attempt to give the leftovers to me..........




.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2012)

well, the tractor DID appear rather effective.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> well, the tractor DID appear rather effective.



All-terrain scissors lift.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > well, the tractor DID appear rather effective.
> ...



my bad..what i thought was the front end there looked like our neighbors Kubota.


----------

